#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Bangkok's top hotels - The Playboy Hotel

## poolcleaner

I had the good fortune to visit one of Bangkok's top hotels today and in true Teakdoor spirit I took along my camera to grab a few snaps.


The Playboy certainly looks after their guests. They have curtains in the car paking bays, obviously for keeping the sun off the vinyl..


The decor is definitely interesting..



As you can see, lots of mirrors..


Mirrors on the ceiling.......I wonder if the Eagles stayed here?



This chair isn't as comfortable as it looks! I wouldn't be watching TV in that!

----------


## dirtydog

which mirror has a reflection of poolies knob in it  :Smile:  I remember one of our posters doing that over the xmas period  :Smile:

----------


## poolcleaner

> which mirror has a reflection of poolies knob in it  I remember one of our posters doing that over the xmas period


not this time DD!
I hid myself in the bathroom, of course I *was* fully clothed!!

----------


## Dougal

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> which mirror has a reflection of poolies knob in it  I remember one of our posters doing that over the xmas period 
> 
> 
> not this time DD!
> I hid myself in the bathroom, of course I *was* fully clothed!!


I think we can see that you let your dressing gown slip Poolie. Curious shape mate, but then you are Australian I believe. Does it come back if you throw it?

----------


## poolcleaner

Dougal, now pay attention OK, that's one of the stirrup thingy's on the chair which can be seen clearly in the chair piccy.
Awful red for a wanger anyway!!

And I'd thank you for not reminding me of my heritage (or lack of it) in future.

I'm a Brit now!!

----------


## machangezi

..... and the playboy hotel's located at?

----------


## poolcleaner

The soi opposite Mike's Place Hotel on Sukhumvit soi 3.

----------


## machangezi

Hmmm, might get some wonderful piccies soon!

----------


## poolcleaner

270 baht for 2 hours..............or so I've been told!

----------


## dirtydog

I recognise that, what do you mean it is part of a chair? I call my one percy, or percy the one eyed monster.

----------


## Dougal

> Awful red for a wanger anyway!!


I'd assumed the colour was down to some sort of accessory you were wearing.

----------


## friscofrankie

"The Ragin' Red Ozzie Comeback Dildo?"

----------


## kenkannif

LoL...not changed in 3 years or so then  :Wink:

----------


## kenkannif

Double post 'cos my stupid flipping riddy internet is playing stupid ruddy silly buggers with me.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> which mirror has a reflection of poolies knob in it  I remember one of our posters doing that over the xmas period 
> 
> 
> not this time DD!
> I hid myself in the bathroom, of course I *was* fully clothed!!


blimey poolie, you done give the game away!!

now we all know :withstupid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So when will you review that other fine establishment, the Penthouse Hotel?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Penthouse Hotel is the naughtiest hotel I've ever visited.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Maybe you should do the review, GoW?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I would if I have a chance to visit there again.

;-)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Don't forget to take pics of the gyno chair.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I like the bathroom! also the pole which is in front of the mirror.

;-)

----------


## dirtydog

gow who did you go with  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

'theme song from Jaws plays"

----------


## klongmaster

> Don't forget to take pics of the gyno chair.


you talking to yourself MtD??

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> gow who did you go with


Dog, PM me if you want to know more detials.

 :saythat:

----------


## klongmaster

common GoW...don't be shy...we can keep a secret

----------


## dirtydog

gow, I have never heard of that football team  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

It's fantastic, isn't it? Dog!

 :party43:

----------


## poolcleaner

Penthouse.....Playboy.........it just depends which end of the soi you enter from.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Are there two hotels there, or just one with two names?

----------


## klongmaster

two hotels

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> two hotels


It's good to have so many experienced members on board.  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Are there two hotels there, or just one with two names?


Don't be silly, Marmers.

 :10:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've only ever been to Penthouse. The b'stards wouldn't let me sleep in! Grrr...

----------


## Dougal

What happened?

Knock knock "Room service. We've come to change the woman."

----------


## Marmite the Dog

No. "Knock, knock. Fuck off your time is up."

----------

